# How to force stream to use wired, not wireless?



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have 3 streaming Tivos - 2 Roamio Pros and a Bolt.

On the iOS TiVo ap, under Settings/Streaming for the Pros it shows the wireless MAC and IP address (the Bolt shows the wired MAC and IP) and not the Wired connection.

I suspect this may explain some buffering problems I have streaming from these boxes (???).

How do I get the Roamio boxes to use the wired connections for streaming?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

jfh3 said:


> I have 3 streaming Tivos - 2 Roamio Pros and a Bolt.
> 
> On the iOS TiVo ap, under Settings/Streaming for the Pros it shows the wireless MAC and IP address (the Bolt shows the wired MAC and IP) and not the Wired connection.
> 
> ...


The Roamios don't have built in wireless. But, confusingly, their streaming chip has it's own IP (and MAC) address - but it's still connecting via Ethernet (or MoCA); not wifi.

Basically TiVo took the standalone TiVo Stream box and stuck it inside the Roamia Plus/Pro. This also means that having a Roamio Plus or Pro on your network will let you copy shows from other TiVos to your phone or tablet because even inside the Roamio it's taking the show across the Ethernet to the Stream, processing it, and sending it out. So it doesn't much care if the source is Ethernet within the same physical box or from another TiVo on your network.

However with the new Bolt they moved that transcoding from a standalone Zenverge chipset and it's now done on the Bolt's main CPU. This obviously saves some money, and eliminate the 2nd IP address. The downside is (at least at the moment) the Bolt will only transcode shows stored on the Bolt itself - it can't Stream stuff from other older TiVos to your phone/tablet.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> The Roamios don't have built in wireless.


Actually they do have built-in wireless.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> I have 3 streaming Tivos - 2 Roamio Pros and a Bolt.
> 
> On the iOS TiVo ap, under Settings/Streaming for the Pros it shows the wireless MAC and IP address (the Bolt shows the wired MAC and IP) and not the Wired connection.
> 
> ...


Actually, if you have the Roamio connected by ethernet, that should be what it will use, but the device (tablet/phone) is using wireless.
The MAC should be the same for wired and wireless. The only difference is the stream use the MAC that is different from the Tivo.


----------

